# Die schönsten Gilden- und Charnamen



## Hishabye (12. Februar 2008)

Genug aufgeregt !

Jetzt postet Ihr mal bitte Namen die ihr besonders kreativ findet, schön sind und ihr vielleicht bißchen neidisch wart, dass euch nicht so was tolles einfallen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf die Plätze fertig los!


----------



## NaturalDesaster (12. Februar 2008)

fällt euch nix neues ein ? immer die selben threads... ggf mit minimalen abänderungen


----------



## Buffed_Fan (12. Februar 2008)

Dragonshad Tauren Schamane


----------



## vini11 (12. Februar 2008)

Ravion   Tauren Schamane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leondire    Blutelf Paladin       

meine schönsten charnamen wo ich neidisch wurde


----------



## Badumsaen (12. Februar 2008)

Wahnson Zwerg Jäger


----------



## Medoran (12. Februar 2008)

Ich mag den Gildennamen Cabbaleros de Passion. Hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben Oo


----------



## Occasus (12. Februar 2008)

ganz klar Occasus für meinen Hexer. 

Occasus => lat. für Verderbnis

Gildennamen? Hmm da fällt mir nix ein.
Außer: Auf Arthas hat mal jemand eine Gilde verarscht.

Ascendence <= sehr, sehr gute Gilde
Ass Can Dance <= sehr, sehr geiler Name


----------



## Muz (12. Februar 2008)

Joar Gildennamen Natürlich   Carpe Noctem  lat. = Nutze die Nacht  ... einfach ein geiler Schurken gilden Name   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Der Mithrilorden ! .. und    New Orc Gankees  ,  Für die Herde , Gank mich ich Camp dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , Dicke Kinder sind schwer zu kidnappen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm Name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Schokocrossi


*edit by ahra*


----------



## Fil² (12. Februar 2008)

Charnamen: 
- Insane top MS krieger
- Red top Hexenmeister
- FilsBabe <3
Gildennamen: 
- is chuck norris (find ich lustig)
- sitzt nackt am PC (könnt ich mich jedesmal drüber totlachen)


----------



## Talliostro (12. Februar 2008)

Liesel Wepon und ihre Katze Kruusmissil. Da muss ich jedesmal lachen, wenn ich die vor Kara sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (12. Februar 2008)

todesschatten---> schurke
tànkér----> dudu oder krieger ka mehr genau


----------



## Paladineikos (12. Februar 2008)

Weiss net ob er schön iss aber jedenfalls von Bedeutung ...

Schurke - Sublucem  ( bedeutet : zwischen Licht und Schatten )


----------



## Alphadas (12. Februar 2008)

Mein name is geil ^^ Alphadas -> Mensch Holy Priest


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Februar 2008)

Name: Schadoweye^^

Nein im ernst der Hexer mit namen Fearsich rockt eher^^

Gildenname?

KREBS MACHT FREI
In the Schadows (anspielung auf meinen Char Schadoweye)
Farbenfinsternis  (da haben mich mehrere angeschrieben der Name wär geil^^^)

Endzeit ist nen Guter Gildenname leider ist die Gilde seit BC im Arsch und seit einigem aufgelöst..

Seit dem ist Nazjatar übels abgekackt XD das war nen Griff ins Klo für Scavenger (das kann nur wer wissen der auf dem Server Nazjatar gezockt hat)

will mehr hören!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (12. Februar 2008)

Fantasienamen mag ich besonders wie zB "Kynarus" diese Namen haben oft keine besondere Bedeutung klingen aber einfach schön.An einem schön klingenden Namen erkennt man,so finde ich, zB auch das sich der Spieler hinter der Spielfigur schon Gedanken gemacht hat um seinem Char einen schönen Namen zu geben.


----------



## Akuseru (12. Februar 2008)

Lhun-Magier auf shattrath *g*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Februar 2008)

Name: Schadoweye^^

Nein im ernst der Hexer mit namen Fearsich rockt eher^^

Gildenname?

KREBS MACHT FREI
In the Schadows (anspielung auf meinen Char Schadoweye)
Farbenfinsternis  (da haben mich mehrere angeschrieben der Name wär geil^^^)

Endzeit ist nen Guter Gildenname leider ist die Gilde seit BC im Arsch und seit einigem aufgelöst..

Seit dem ist Nazjatar übels abgekackt XD das war nen Griff ins Klo für Scavenger (das kann nur wer wissen der auf dem Server Nazjatar gezockt hat)

will mehr hören!


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (12. Februar 2008)

ganz klar " Áràgôrnn"... ansonsten gefällt mir auf jeden fall auch jeder name, in dem "schurke" oder "rogue" vorkommt, sehr gerne auch in englisch-deutschen wortkombinationen à la "dragonschurke" o.ä.

glenn


----------



## anorianna (12. Februar 2008)

chattanooga schrieb:


> ganz klar " Áràgôrnn"... ansonsten gefällt mir auf jeden fall auch jeder name, in dem "schurke" oder "rogue" vorkommt, sehr gerne auch in englisch-deutschen wortkombinationen à la "dragonschurke" o.ä.
> 
> glenn




Will hoffen, du meinst das nich ernst xD


----------



## Arahtor (12. Februar 2008)

Gildennamen: HierStepptDerBär


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Februar 2008)

Name: Schadoweye^^

Nein im ernst der Hexer mit namen Fearsich rockt eher^^

Gildenname?

KREBS MACHT FREI
In the Schadows (anspielung auf meinen Char Schadoweye)
Farbenfinsternis  (da haben mich mehrere angeschrieben der Name wär geil^^^)

Endzeit ist nen Guter Gildenname leider ist die Gilde seit BC im Arsch und seit einigem aufgelöst..

Seit dem ist Nazjatar übels abgekackt XD das war nen Griff ins Klo für Scavenger (das kann nur wer wissen der auf dem Server Nazjatar gezockt hat)

will mehr hören!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2008)

Eindeutig meine Zwergenpriesterin: Hikari (jap. für Heiliges Licht) =3


----------



## Stoneblood (12. Februar 2008)

schwer beeindruckt war ich vorgestern von nem ne hunter namens Lêgôlâs, ansonsten dreh ich auch sofort um wenn mir n "shâdowdeathkillér" - rogue aufm bg entgegenkommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne jetzt ma ernsthaft, find fantasynamen sehr passend, n Hexer names Abroxxas fällt mir dazu ein, der unsclagbarste gildenname is unbestreitbar "Affenjungs" ^^


----------



## Pumajäger (12. Februar 2008)

Sehr kreativ und gefallen tut mir:

Torakcha --> Orc Schamane

Faraloth --> Orc Krieger

Carcharoth --> wer kennt ihn nicht^^



tja meiner ist da nicht dabei denn der ist ja ziehmlich unkreativ und mir gefällt er auch nicht XD


look

 .
/|\
 |
 |
 ---------


----------



## Shurycain (12. Februar 2008)

jo Affenjungs INC von Frostwolf . germans 1
                                                 worlds 3     
einfach hamma die jungs


----------



## Tanknix (12. Februar 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> jo Affenjungs INC von Frostwolf . germans 1
> worlds 3
> einfach hamma die jungs




Ätsch Falsch, Deutschland auf Platz 2 und Weltweit 19 Quelle

Gildennamen gefallen mir am besten Lateinische oder vollkommen Fantasy namen, oder namen mit historischem Hintergrund. Wie ein vorposter sagte, Shadows, Killaz etc sind echt zum .....


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (12. Februar 2008)

Der geilste Charname den ich mal gesehen hab war der eines Draenais und zwar: Ichnixkuh


----------



## buddabrot (12. Februar 2008)

huhu ich bins noch ma^^

mir ist noch was eingefallen ich hab ma nen holypala gesehn der hieß iheal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (12. Februar 2008)

wtfapriest   Troll Priester >.>


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Februar 2008)

also mein name ist natürlich am kreativsten^^
Schurkex
und gilden namen
Affenjungs inc
Schakale der Horde


----------



## Nolondil (12. Februar 2008)

Also Charnamen find ich meinen eigentlich recht gut (Nolondil) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gildennamen find ich Barad ne Valesh richtig gut!


----------



## shit_vicious (12. Februar 2008)

Ich mag bedeutungslose Namen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beispiel an meinem Char: Faenyà

Und Gilden, die sich auf die Umgebung bzw. die Zeit, in der WoW spielt, beziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mithrilorden wurde schon genannt, Der Bund von Ironforge (Schleichwerbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Diesen r0xX0r-h4ck3r-1337-Müll hass' ich wie die Pest.


----------



## Lord Freezy (12. Februar 2008)

charname: frankthetank tauren def warrior

gildenname: crit happens


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (12. Februar 2008)

also ich finde die namen von blizzard cool wie arthas, illidan, Maiev , naischa, Furion, Tyrande, u.s.w.
so gildennamen haben die auch ja sogesagt gemacht
z.b. blackrock clan (nur im deutschen bischen dämlich schwarzfels clan-.-)

sonst finde ich meine chars jaina,shiva und sonya toll^^


----------



## Cpt.Hero (12. Februar 2008)

besten gildennamen:    -hordentlich aufs maul
                                  -skill incoming
                                  -raison d Etre
                                  -schnee im sommer
                                  -honigdiebe inc 
                                  -orgrimmars next topmodel
Alle auf Blutkessel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (12. Februar 2008)

geilste name:

peine - server: guldan - horde


----------



## Lewa (12. Februar 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Genug aufgeregt !
> 
> Jetzt postet Ihr mal bitte Namen die ihr besonders kreativ findet, schön sind und ihr vielleicht bißchen neidisch wart, dass euch nicht so was tolles einfallen ist.
> 
> ...


gildenname: clicks faster than kreki


----------



## Clamev (12. Februar 2008)

Pumajäger schrieb:


> Sehr kreativ und gefallen tut mir:
> 
> Torakcha --> Orc Schamane
> 
> ...


Tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu mussen aber CHarcharoth ist nicht selbst erfunden^^du kennst Charcharoth vielleicht unter dem Namen SonGoku(klingelts?)
Naja erstmal bischen eigenlob finde meinen Namen --->Dogolin eigentlich ziemlich passend für nen Zwerg 
Gildennamen gibts auf unserem Server eig zimelich viele gute wobei die allianz meist die etwas ernsthafteren bevorzugt.Zu nennen Wäre:
Soleil Levant (Ja ich weis Eigenlob^^)
Antiker
Societas Lucis
Der schwarze Adell
Fontaine La jole (<--falsch geschrieben^^)
Die Horde auf unserem Server dagegen hat ziemlich lustige Namen:
Paracetamol
Schwitzt beim KaQen
Gefechtsfeldtouristen
Müsli Müsli Miam Miam Miam (<-DIe Gilde gibts echt!)
Team Krosse Krabbe
Hallo Wand (<-sehr erfolgreiche Raidgilde^^)


----------



## LethalDoze (12. Februar 2008)

eigenlob stinkt ja bekanntlich trotzdem bin ich auf mein shakolindrom recht stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten gefällt mir raijin ganz gut und schaut auch cool aus mit den punkten^^
gilden name find ich germanys next top hordler klasse oder natürlich sowas wie
(hier z.B. mal meine kleine kreation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Silent Bloody Death Gladiators of Chaos Frozen Night Shadow... ;D

oder Inner Rage bzw Ancient Rage als arena team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und grad noch eingefallen... Bullwark für n Tauren (Deff)Warri einfach geiles wortspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (12. Februar 2008)

Char: Schattenmond(Tauren Druide)
Gilde: BuG (Boese und Gemein) einfach nur genial find ich =)


----------



## meckermize (12. Februar 2008)

Muz schrieb:


> Joar Gildennamen Natürlich   Carpe Noctem  lat. = Nutze die Nacht  ... einfach ein geiler Schurken gilden Name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Yeah Carpe Noctem imba Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (12. Februar 2008)

An einem kommt keiner vorbei. Mein absoluter Favorit.

--> Eîstee - Zwerg Krieger EU-Dethecus


----------



## Danielswelt (12. Februar 2008)

heute im ads gesehen

Gilde:  PLS MTV Pimp my Realm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat was hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powertube (12. Februar 2008)

früher auf Perenolde gab es ne Gilde die "Nutella" hiess, die Member hatten allesamt Namen ehemaliger Kiezgrößen... KarateTommy, schönerMischa etc... 
Ist allerdings nur lustig, wenn mans kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1ncredibuLL (13. Februar 2008)

auf taerar die top raid gilde Obscurus wurde geil verarscht "Obstkuchus"


----------



## Dinah (13. Februar 2008)

Q U E S T F O R C E  - meine Gilde!


----------



## Dagoth (Tirion) (13. Februar 2008)

Meine Kriegerin Elarya: 
hab mir den Namen selber ausgedacht und dann bei 
http://www.morawa-langenweddingen.de/html/gotter.html 
folgendes gefunden:

Elarya
Elarya ist die Göttin des Lebens. Sie wird oftmals als Elfe mit langem, seidigen Haar, gehüllt in ein Kleid und vollkommen rein dargestellt. Zu ihren Füßen befindet sich hierbei meist Wasser. Ein Zeichen, dass auch oft bei ihr gebrauch findet, ist eine ausgestreckte Hand, in der sich ein keimender Baumsamen befindet. Sonst ist jede Art von Leben neben und unter Elarya zu sehen.
Elarya wird als mitfühlend und umsichtig beschrieben. Das Leben in all seiner Form, sowie das Gleichgewicht der Natur hat bei ihr den absoluten Vorrang. Sie bewirkt Ebbe und Flut, die Geburten und schuf das Leben an sich. Sie war die Erste, die Völker schuf. Elarya ist Leben, Meer und Seele.
Elarya schuf jedes Tier, jede Pflanze und die Völker der Elfen, Orks, Trolle und Oger, sowie zum Teil das Volk der Finthalah.

Hmpf denkt man, man hat nen unique Namen und dann gibts den schon.


----------



## 1ncredibuLL (13. Februar 2008)

Danielswelt schrieb:


> heute im ads gesehen
> 
> Gilde:  PLS MTV Pimp my Realm
> 
> ...



die gilde ist auf Taerar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reylyon (13. Februar 2008)

Muz schrieb:


> Joar Gildennamen Natürlich   Carpe Noctem  lat. = Nutze die Nacht  ... einfach ein geiler Schurken gilden Name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimme dir mit carpe noctem voll zu... (meine gilde auf argos^^)


----------



## Mondtänzerin (13. Februar 2008)

Dann bin ich mal egoistisch und nenne einfach mal unseren Gildennamen. 
Die Gilde heißt Mondlicht, und mein Char Thalasia. Finde beides sehr gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In unserer Gilde haben wir die Mondstoffrobe zur Gildentracht gemacht. Wir laufen also in den Städten und zu Events immer in schneeweiß herum. Laternchen in die Hand und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind übrigens auf einem RP-Server.

Mittlerweile gibt es aber schon genügend Leute die versuchen das alles nachzumachen. Naja, sollen sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vøte (13. Februar 2008)

also wenn ich bei uns so rumschweife:

Hexer -->Alotofdots
Pala-->Waynetraube
Pala-->Blechdosenpriester.....

und naja Gilden:

Notre Voie -->unser Weg
Zeitlos
New Boons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss dann und wann schon lachen wenn ich sehe wie es immer mehr davon wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (13. Februar 2008)

vorhin grad gesehen, dass die Gilde "Hordentlich aufs Maul" noch Member sucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

finde den namen sehr gelungen, da die horde bei uns sowieso immer gewinnt ^^


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (13. Februar 2008)

Dagoth schrieb:


> Meine Kriegerin Elarya:
> hab mir den Namen selber ausgedacht und dann bei
> http://www.morawa-langenweddingen.de/html/gotter.html
> folgendes gefunden
> ...



Ähnlich gings mir auch... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Achaia
Hab aber auch wirklich die ganze Zeit gemeint das sconmal wo gehört oder gelesen zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten bevorzuge ich auch "richtige" Namen, kein Witz-Kram und kein 1337 h4x0r Zeug. Wenn das Ganze sich dann noch gut in die Welt einfügt isses optimal.


----------



## Heradon (13. Februar 2008)

Na auf Kil Jaeden gibts natürlich uns 

die Schneestürmer ^^ kleine Ahnlehnung an Blizzard. Die Gilde mit den meisten Member für einen gewissen Zeitraum war

 In Stappi we Trust

eine kleine Homage an einen Tank namens Stappi.

Natürlich wurden wir von der Allinaz nachgemacht ^^ und es gibt da die Strandstürmer da würde mich mal intresieren welchen sie den stürmen. Mir fällt spontan nur Tanaris ein. 

Thunderbluff Molkerei  ist mein persönlicher Liebling bei den Gildennamen.

So long Heradon


----------



## Joe_Black (13. Februar 2008)

Also auf Nethersturm ist glaub ich <Deja vu> der genielste Gildenname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Und als Charname natürlich meine kleine Éôwyn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Shadowelve (13. Februar 2008)

Vøte schrieb:


> also wenn ich bei uns so rumschweife:
> 
> Hexer -->Alotofdots
> Pala-->Waynetraube
> ...



Bist auch von Sen'jin was? Kann mich jedesmal kaputtlachen wenn ich die "New Boons" sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unsere Top-Hordengilde hat einen coolen Namen wie ich finde, sie nennen sich "Easy Mode". Ka weis auch ned wieso, aber ich find den namen geil.
Weitere coole Gildennamen fallen mir momentan nicht ein...

Coole Charnamen sind:
"Coatlicue" Nachtelfe, Dudu
"Noél" Nachtelfe, Priester
"Tanusha" Nachtelfe, Priester

Gbt so viel mehr aber mir fallen keine ein...


----------



## Sicarcio (13. Februar 2008)

soo
Charnamen  
Fruchtblase = Blutelf Pala, man hat ich nen lachflash 

Gildennamen auf Destromath
Bootybay Beachboy´s 

Gildenname auf Dalvengy, gibts glaub nit mehr aber auch lachflash gehabt xD
Laserpistole Pew Pew


----------



## Crueldead (13. Februar 2008)

Lewa schrieb:


> gildenname: clicks faster than kreki




sehr n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (13. Februar 2008)

Gildennamen

Amis Vrais
Circle of Prophets 


Simja,  Draenei-Schamanin
Arwenja, Nachtelfen-Druidin

Oh irgendwie sehe ich diese Namen jeden Tag, gogo Blizz server hochfahren bevor ich noch mehr mist schreibe zu überflüssigen Themen die es schon häufiger hier gab ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (13. Februar 2008)

charnamen:

Fidget: 1. is der name hammer; 2. find ich gnome geil; 3. LIEB ICH DIE COMICS!!

Norflok: soll ne Insel sein und is der charname meines rl friends

Nona: Mein geiler prot pala

tânk: Mein absuluter lieblings Krieger auf Blutkessel mit nem echt interessanten Namen^^


PS: Gildennamen auf Destromath
Bootybay Beachboy´s   

Ich wäre fast ein bbb geworden aber auf blutkessel^^


----------



## naked92 (13. Februar 2008)

Realmpool Schattenbrand :

<Less QQ more Pew Pew>
<Die mit dem Tauren tanzen>

Charname : 
Deimudasux
<und hat Fußpilz>

Geilster charname und Gildenname ^^


----------



## Avernus (13. Februar 2008)

Ein sehr schöner Name ist

Samtfötchen =)
SO SÜß
Ist ein Magier auf meinem Server


----------



## Mikaster (13. Februar 2008)

mowlkorb fand ich mal ganz witzig (kA woher)

und dann noch Painlich  glaube ein 29er bg schurke de wirklich ordentlich reinhaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja und die meisten sachen die gut waren sind scho gepostet
(frankthetank ist immerwieder hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Freezer_style (13. Februar 2008)

Auf Kargath gibts auch ne Menge Lustiger Gilden und charnamen

Gilde :    - mag Kekse
             - Joghurt Burito ( mh legger oder nicht ? )


Charnamen:    Schmusebär - Druide
                      Kellerkind - Schurke
                      Palabumm  - na was wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ich persönlich sehr Lachen musste war ein Jäger " Müllermilch " mit seinem Begleiter " Banane "


So long


----------



## Varlor (13. Februar 2008)

Naja gutgelungene Gildennamen gibt es eigentlich viele darum werd ich n paar Namen auflisten die ich witzig finde.

<Die drei lustigen Fünf> find ich immer wieder geil
<Die Gilde meiner Mutter> naja, halt föllig sinnloser Name
<ist ein Boon> fand ich auch sehr gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

Ich will kein Spielverderber sein, aber:

Lustige Gildennamen (40 Seiten)

Peinliche Gildennamen (27 Seiten)

Witzige/geniale Charnamen (31 Seiten)

und da ist das alles schon genannt worden !


----------



## Dudeman (13. Februar 2008)

*DUDEMAN* is immer noch der geilste namen für meinen kleinen dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victania (13. Februar 2008)

Ichpieksdich ^^


----------



## Ektomorph (13. Februar 2008)

Hmmm 

Char: Kraftwerk  (Mensch Hexer)
         Gravedigger (Untoter Krieger)   naja ich gebs zu das ist meiner...Eigenlob stinkt zwar, macht mich aber glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gilden: Sleeping Lion Hearts find ich ganz nett... Top Favorit ist und bleibt OPA Thunderbluff    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

Weis net.. ich finde viele Namen hier fantasielos:

Ich stelle mir unter WoW namen sowas vor:

1. Ariton (Jäger)
2. Admentos (Hexenmeister)(ok man könnte meinen das hätte was mit Mentos zu tun, aber ist mir mal einfach so eingefallen)
3.Garok (Orc-Krieger)
4. Elanti (weibl. Elf egal welche Klasse)
5. Kahndor (Palladin oder Krieger)
6. Ephendi (Magier)

usw.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2008)

Azeroths Böse Saat xP ^^ RP Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten.. Katharsis gefällt mir gut (eine der besten PvE Gilden auf unsrem Server)

Ooooder *grübel* Kräutartestah (schreibt man warscheinlich anders aber zumindet so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An Char Namen fällt mir grad so spontan eigentlich keiner ein..
Kann höchstens damit angeben, dass meine Twinks alle weder ein Shadow- noch ein Dark- drin haben *lach*
Delara - Jäger
Ceverà - Priester
Kelthuzar - Schurke
etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

> Delara - Jäger
> Ceverà - Priester
> Kelthuzar - Schurke



Das sind doch mal richtige Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das sind doch mal richtige Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 *stolz kuck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandariel-BH (13. Februar 2008)

Namen:

Gandariel = Druide

Sir Griswold = Krieger

Atrion = Pala


Gildenname:

Das H Team = Horden Gilde


----------



## Telbion (13. Februar 2008)

Namen aus unsere RP-Gilde "Justitia est commodatum"

- Telbion 
- Yjlvina 
- Hannya
- Alagon
- Haldier
- Turgon
- Corellion

vielleicht gefällt einem ja der eine odere andere Name.

Viel Spaß noch weiterhin...und für die Horde!!!


----------



## Pymonte (13. Februar 2008)

Allg. erst mal kreative Namen.
Lustig fand ich auch Woilknoil, Stinkerbell usw


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> Ich will kein Spielverderber sein, aber:
> 
> Lustige Gildennamen (40 Seiten)
> 
> ...




*zitier und close*


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu mussen aber CHarcharoth ist nicht selbst erfunden^^du kennst Charcharoth vielleicht unter dem Namen SonGoku(klingelts?)



Ist übrigens falsch...

1. Es heisst Carcharoth. Nix mit CH beim ersten C.
2. SonGoku heisst Kakarott
3. Google benutzen?


----------

